# Public fishing



## Rousterfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Just my take on fishing public spots ! I fish Pensacola and OrangeBeach and to me there no comparison to the quality of fish


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*?*

so what is your point? one better than the other? witch one?


----------



## Rousterfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Trying to post pictures but can’t on phone. I catch more and bigger fish from Orange Beach than Pensacola . I average 10 to 12 lbs in Orange beach and struggle to get legals from Pensacola . I am not a great fisherman but seem to know what I am doing I catch fish ! Pensacola Public spots are fished so hard and by so many just not worth the time An gas ! I can go to the same spots in Orange Beach and limit out no problem but seems to take twice as long here in Pensacola to catch a legal fish . Hopefully Fla will do as Alabama has an but more Public stuff down for us to fish . I know you guys with private spots out of Pensacola catch good fish but us without any struggle . Just my option on this topic wish I could post my pics !!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Rousterfish said:


> Trying to post pictures but can’t on phone. I catch more and bigger fish from Orange Beach than Pensacola . I average 10 to 12 lbs in Orange beach and struggle to get legals from Pensacola . I am not a great fisherman but seem to know what I am doing I catch fish ! Pensacola Public spots are fished so hard and by so many just not worth the time An gas ! I can go to the same spots in Orange Beach and limit out no problem but seems to take twice as long here in Pensacola to catch a legal fish . Hopefully Fla will do as Alabama has an but more Public stuff down for us to fish . I know you guys with private spots out of Pensacola catch good fish but us without any struggle . Just my option on this topic wish I could post my pics !!


Great! Keep your boat in AL then...I hear your ramps are 1st class too!


----------



## Rousterfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Yep ramps are Nice and crowded but I ll pull over there and catch big fish !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

AL went in bigly on their reef system. You can see it from the space station.


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it's pretty well known red snapper are generally bigger over there due to the massive artificials. I lived in OB for a few years and it seems to be true to me.


----------



## Hopeitcranks (Sep 19, 2016)

Disagree 100%. My experience from fishing both is the exact opposite.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Alabama has many more public artificial reefs, more reefs mean more options for both fish and fisherman. More options = less pressure and competition = bigger fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

iJabo said:


> Alabama has many more public artificial reefs, more reefs mean more options for both fish and fisherman. More options = less pressure and competition = bigger fish.





^^^^ this 100%


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Interesting discussion! There are about a zillion artificial reefs out of Orange Beach, including more 6-9 miles deployed 2018. They get a lot of fishing pressure, including party boats. I live in OB, and still periodically fish the Dutch Banks in FL. Success varies widely with sea conditions and tides, as does my ability to stay over the spot. I'm Strongly considering a bow mount trolling motor. Still learning after 30 years!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> AL went in bigly on their reef system. You can see it from the space station.


bigly :thumbup:


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

You could fish any tank west of OB pass and limit out on good snapper. Can’t say the same for Florida. I fish out of both, if I didn’t have my own coops dropped in Florida, I’d fish OB reefs over pcola all day.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

gator75 said:


> You could fish any tank west of OB pass and limit out on good snapper. Can’t say the same for Florida. I fish out of both, if I didn’t have my own coops dropped in Florida, I’d fish OB reefs over pcola all day.



This isn't true after about the first two or three weekends. Charter boats kill them during the week also.


----------

